# Plastisol transfers in Mexico



## KarenGarcia (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi! I was just wondering if any of you knows of a place that prints plastisol transfers and ships them to Mexico, or maybe a place in Mexico where I can buy the transfers from 
I might start a new company down there and this information would be of great help
Thanks!
Karen.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

KarenGarcia said:


> Hi! I was just wondering if any of you knows of a place that prints plastisol transfers and ships them to Mexico, or maybe a place in Mexico where I can buy the transfers from
> I might start a new company down there and this information would be of great help
> Thanks!
> Karen.


i think FM ships there: https://www.transferfreedom.com/


----------



## KarenGarcia (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi T-Bot, this place looks great, thanks! Have you tried their transfers? I am just starting out so I am also looking for plastisol transfers that are easy to use.
Thanks again!
Karen


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

KarenGarcia said:


> Hi T-Bot, this place looks great, thanks! Have you tried their transfers? I am just starting out so I am also looking for plastisol transfers that are easy to use.
> Thanks again!
> Karen


Here's a post from the other member in Mexico that I was talking about that uses F&M

If you do some forum searches for the different company names, you'll find the different feedbacks that have been posted about that company here.


----------



## DanielJMB (Oct 8, 2012)

The company JMB Grupo is manufacturer of plastisol transfers, they ship worldwide. You can see their webpage: www.jmb.es


----------



## javierfdez7 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yo hago transfers en Mexico....javierfdez7-arroba-hotmail


----------

